# tell us ur deer hunting stories!



## ohio_coyote (Jun 20, 2008)

Hey everyone tell us u most scary/amazing/crazy/or hardest deer hunt ever thanks


----------



## huntindog (Oct 25, 2007)

me my dad and my dads buddy went hunting for whitetail and my dads buddy shot a deer and we went over to look at it,and when we grabbed its rack it jumped up and pierced my dads friends lung and he rode the deer for about a mile before sliting the deers throut.....my dads friend was in the hospital for 6 months before his lung healed up! :beer:


----------



## thurdypointer (Sep 15, 2006)

That story is a good example of why to approach every down animal with caution! I heard a story of a guy that shot a deer near Devils Lake and when he wanted to take pictures before he gutted it. For the pictures he wrapped his rifle in the rack with the sling and went to get the camera. Then the deer jumped up and took off with the rifle in its rack! Man that would SUCK!!!! :******:


----------



## thurdypointer (Sep 15, 2006)

My personal story is this past year I shot a doe out of my stand near the Goose River, and right after getting hit the doe jumped into the river and swam onto posted ground on the other side. Needless to say the land owner didnt believe me until I brought him to my stand to show him the blood. That was a long affair to recover that deer!


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

huntindog said:


> me my dad and my dads buddy went hunting for whitetail and my dads buddy shot a deer and we went over to look at it,and when we grabbed its rack it jumped up and pierced my dads friends lung and he rode the deer for about a mile before sliting the deers throut.....my dads friend was in the hospital for 6 months before his lung healed up! :beer:


No offense dude, but I am going to need to see some pictures before I'll believe that one. I had a wounded deer stand up on me after I grabbed the horn and I had no trouble at all bull doggin the thing to the ground. I seriously doubt one could pick up your Dad's bud and carry him a mile. Again, no offense, it's just that based on my personal experiences I find that one hard to swallow.


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

I was huntin once and seen a big deers under my treestand. I forgot my release so I jumps on his back and wrassled em down. Kilt em right thar. He had ten points on each side and scored in the upper three hundreds (gross score)


----------



## thurdypointer (Sep 15, 2006)

Haha I didnt catch that part of the story the first time! Yeah a mile seems a little farfetched and 6 months in the hospital seems like a long [email protected] time. But hey props to you for an entertaining story!!


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

nice one ND.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I heard one from the Chaffee/Sheldon area that a guy fell, not jumped, out of his stand trying to get his bow off a tree limb and landed on a doe and broker her back. I think he broke his arm in the deal too. They say he ended up killing the doe with a knife before going to get his arm set.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I know a Guy that was stuck by a buck North of Bismarck. He had grazed it's back and went up to it, was inbetween it and a large tree. The buck charged and he got caught inbetween the tree and the ****** off buck. One of his buddies shot the buck, however he had to be life flighted. Lived.

About 2 years later he nearly died in a car accident. Had his truck land on him. Layed there from about 3 a.m. till sun-up. He now hunts out of a wheel chair! :beer:

One of these times his luck is going to run out!

Great guy!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

OUCH!!

One time...I rode a wounded buck maybe 30 yds before my Dad finished him off. Believe it or not my Dad was shooting at it while I was on it. Crazy mofo hehehe!!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I know I have told this story on here a while ago. It's a long story. However I know a kid that tagged a LARGE buck in MINN and it later ran away.


----------



## ohio_coyote (Jun 20, 2008)

thx for all the responses!!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is one before I could carry a gun. I was 10 years old and this was my first year being able to go out in the woods with my dad. There was about a foot of snow on the ground and I had more layers on than you could imagine. I looked like the Michlen man. Anyway we do alot of what I call sit/stalk hunting. You just work your way through a woods slowly. You find a good spot and sit an hour or two...then slowly move to another spot and repeat. Anyway it is getting about noon and I was getting hungry and cold. So we started to make our way out of the woods. We got to the edge and I was exhausted so I told my dad I needed a break. So he told me he was just going to go up a little ways so he could see better. Well I am laying in the snow resting (and making snow angels......i kid you not) and all of a sudden I hear a BANG..... I look up and all i see is this big doe barreling down on me. I move out of the way and it slide right where I was laying. I mean I had blood on me and my snow angel was 1/2 gone.

After my dad asked if I was alright. Which I was....he handed me the knife and said...."You are going to learn how to gut and drag my son!"

Yep that is my first deer hunting memory and a great story that gets told during deer camp every year. This story has been told for 20 years.


----------



## thurdypointer (Sep 15, 2006)

Thats a pretty cool experience to share with your dad! I know I'll always remember my first time going with mine. I was 5 and went to sit with my dad and his bow. Shot a doe but couldnt find it. I remember finding the blood trail though


----------



## huntindog (Oct 25, 2007)

iwantabuggy said:


> huntindog said:
> 
> 
> > me my dad and my dads buddy went hunting for whitetail and my dads buddy shot a deer and we went over to look at it,and when we grabbed its rack it jumped up and pierced my dads friends lung and he rode the deer for about a mile before sliting the deers throut.....my dads friend was in the hospital for 6 months before his lung healed up! :beer:
> ...


o im sorry for not telling that the guy was 65 years old


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

This one time, at deer camp...............


----------



## thurdypointer (Sep 15, 2006)

> o im sorry for not telling that the guy was 65 years old


So at 65 years old this guy rode a deer for a mile??? Huh for some reason I still dont believe it. A mile is a long [email protected]$ ways!! I dont know if your trying to be serious but I hope not!!


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

thurdypointer said:


> > o im sorry for not telling that the guy was 65 years old
> 
> 
> So at 65 years old this guy rode a deer for a mile??? Huh for some reason I still dont believe it. A mile is a long [email protected]$ ways!! I dont know if your trying to be serious but I hope not!!


He also only weighed 35 lbs. :drunk:


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

jack you remind me of that one girl off of one of the american pies.


----------



## huntindog (Oct 25, 2007)

I am dead serious i cant find the pics since this was in 1991 2 months before he died


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

Kind of a long story but its 100% true with witnesses

This year during the opener we had wounded a doe. (Gut Shot) Well she made it into a pretty thick tree belt she was hid hard enough that she wouldn't have made. Anyhow I was sent up the middle of the belt following her blood trail while my dad and a friend of ours walked the edges and my uncle posted the other end in case she came running out. The tree belt was thick enough that I couldn't carry my gun. Well I tracked her for about 3/4 of a mile and heard her get up several times in front of. Well of a sudden I came up on her bedded down in a thick bunch of saplings. I triad to sneak up on her as close as possible to a out with in 5 yds before she start to get up. So i bull rushed as fast of could through that thick crap and caught her by the rear leg was able to pull her down and mount her. Only problem was I had left my hunting knife in the truck so i did the only thing i could think off. I put her in a rear naked choke and held on for dear life while yelling to the rest of my hunting party for help. Would you believe none of them had there knives on them either. So I was stuck choking her out for a good 5 minutes before we had a knife to put her the rest of the way down. I was so sore the next day I didn't even go out.


----------

